

Spectacles - Anonymous browsing for Quora  - googletron
https://github.com/benvinegar/Spectacles

======
paulgb
I've been a Quora user for over two years. Since I'm normally logged in,
didn't realize Quora did this to answers. Now I feel significantly less
inclined to contribute content to them for free.

Edit: I just pulled up an incognito window and could still see answers. Is it
only for certain answers?

~~~
apawloski
Incognito does not delete any data (eg cookies) you accumulated from "regular"
windows. It only deletes data collected while you were incognito. So it's
likely Quora still recognized you as logged in.

~~~
paulgb
It doesn't delete the cookies, but it doesn't send them to servers when
accessed from the incognito window. That's why when you open an incognito
window you're not logged into any sites.

